# Microsoft Word for Mac??



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Just bought an iMac and was sold a word processor that is NOT Microsoft Word. It does read Word files, supposedly.

Heard from a friend today that there's a package from Microsoft for Mac that includes Word and other Office standbys. Is there such a thing, and, if there is, is it preferable to Apple or associated programs for Mac?
Just when I thought I was escaping Microsoft's control...

But, I'm a professional writer, I need a state-of-the-art word processor. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a program that is free, that several people I know use, might be worth taking a look at. It is supposed to work with MS office programs.
http://www.filehippo.com/search?q=open+office.
good luck
vicks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> I need a state-of-the-art word processor


No one "needs" MS Word. http://openoffice.org just download that. It's an open source office suite, and it's FREE. I haven't used MS Office in YEARS and never needed it. Openoffice.org does all I need.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks so much, I will definitely explore those 2 options, I think I was given the option to download Open Office some time ago...but, didn't need it then. 
Once I'm set up with one of them, I'll come back and mark the thread "solved". * grin *


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

If you have any kind of RTL languages needs, then check out NeoOffice which is a true Mac port of OO, but it handles for instance Hebrew correctly, whereas Org 3.1 does not (although it does on Windows and Linux). Also, with only two developers, they cannot make any changes to the underlying code, but it is much closer to Mac interface guidelines - i.e., it feels like a Mac program. Developers are very responsive to needs, problems. Well worth checking out.

Actually, the two best word processors on the Mac are:

Mellel, which handles RTL languages properly and styles and multiple note streams set it apart. The styles are a little difficult but much more powerful than Word. Exchanging files with Word is okay, but not perfect; you can export as .doc files if needed. Within a self-contained environment, there is nothing that matches Mellel.

Nisus Writer Pro, whose style sheets are similar to Word, but again, it feels like a Mac program, very capable. It saves files natively in .rtf but can save files in .doc format as well.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, that's very exact info, Rich. Now I have some important choices to make. Since OpenOffice is free, I can't see any reason not to try more than one word processor. I'll never know just how much nuisance it is to change every document to .doc unless I live with it for a while. Almost all editors and friends who will receive my documents are using Word. As for Mellel, I can learn difficult styles.

Nobody answering this thread so far has addressed the original question I posed, is that because actual Microsoft Word for the Mac is able to run only in simulation? I'm just curious, because a friend here says he's been thoroughly delighted since he began using Word on his Mac...on the other hand, he's not the hottest meld on the circuit board, LOL.

I'm grateful for you help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, Microsoft makes a version of Office for Macs.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/Office2008/default.mspx


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

The primary problem with Office 2008 for the Mac is that there is no support for VBA. Office 2004 for Mac has some support but the VBA is equivalent to what was used in Office 97 (based on VB5).

As for using Office for Mac, I have a friend who is a professor at Iowa State. He and his colleagues are using Word 2008 for Mac and writing an an extended book. He receives change tracking from the other two authors and merges them just fine. One caveat: he keeps each chapter in a separate file because of the possibility of file corruption (happens on Windows side as well), which has been a problem even as far back as Word 6 (I never had problems with Word 5 on Mac).

I should point out that I have been Microsoft-free for a year, and exchange files regularly with Windows users of Word, and I use OpenOffice 3.1, NeoOffice, and Nisus Writer Pro, depending on what I need to do.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Thank you so much, Rich, that clarifies everything.
I think I will not be using Word. I think I'm set to go on this part of the changeover. I have a Mac security program (which some say is not needed), but, couldn't hurt (or, maybe it could, if it offers a conflict). I need to learn now how best to protect things, maybe I'll just schedule regular back-ups. Still haven't turned on my Mac, LOL. But, I've been prepping everything, readying files to be transfered on, being sure I have everything I need. I should be able to start the actual process by day after tomorrow (Thursday). I'd do it sooner, but I still need to transfer the info from my upstairs computer to the external hard drive I'm using to bring all data over. You've been such an enormous help, I can't thank you enough.


----------

